# Just some of the Beetles im breeding right now



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow exciting stuff! I'd love to get hold of some of those species. :mf_dribble:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow!
Impressive!
What's on the 6th pic?

-J


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

In order they are 

Phalacrognatus muelleri
cheirolasa burkei
Dynastes hercules hercules
Megasoma elephas
Megasoma elephas
prosopocoilus Savagei
megalorrhina harrisi
Mecynorrhina torquata ugandensis
Coelorrhina hornimanni 
Chelorhina Polyphemus
Homodersus Gladiator
Dynastes hercules hercules

i have a few on sale here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...astes-hercules-hercules-megasoma-elephas.html


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Prosopocoilus :flrt:

-J


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

Phalacrognatus muelleri <3
Amazing creatures.
Why are pairs so expensive D:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

They cost alot to raise but we sell them cheaper then most people sell them on websites in europe and even taiwan & japan so its not all bad


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice, very very nice !!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

lucozade3000 said:


> Prosopocoilus :flrt:
> 
> -J


 
i should have some more prosopocoilus Savagei ready in may they are very active for stag beetles and all look amazing


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

stunning


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks:2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Megasoma elephas eggs and larvae


----------



## 9murphy9 (Nov 5, 2011)

hi mate will you let me know if you have any luck with the hercules beetles not had any luick myself

Alex


----------



## madkipper (Nov 19, 2010)

nice lot


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

9murphy9 said:


> hi mate will you let me know if you have any luck with the hercules beetles not had any luick myself
> 
> Alex


 
Yes its all to do with your soil it needs to be packed down and not loose and they wont lay in compost they will lay a egg where they think the larvea will survive. Im inbetween putting a care sheet up for them and will put it on the web site soon:2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

fair play you got some stunner there

Tony


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

The Roach Hut said:


> fair play you got some stunner there
> 
> Tony


 
Thanks Tony you would be good keeping these in your roach room:2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

ExoticInsectsUK said:


> Thanks Tony you would be good keeping these in your roach room:2thumb:



yeah well i already need to extend the hut ive well outgrown it already, moving in march so have got an 12ftx 8 ft extention to the hut planned plus another hut 10x10 so hopefully have the space i need. 

I wont be going into beetles and other inverts except for my own interests

Tony


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

ok sounds good but i meant breeding beetles as livefood as you seem to be buying lots of roach feeders.
Smalll flower beetle larvae make good feeders but these do take more time and space to breed because they seem to do best in pairs. (so lots of exo tanks) I have about 300 breeding tanks. I have two rep/bug rooms 18ft by 12ft and 9ft by 9ft & i still need more room:lol2: i was thinking about converting my double garage or buying a log cabin or something like that to breed more reptiles. Its alot of effort but i love it & could not do anything else:2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah the roaches we been buying is just so we can add new blood to our colonies, make sure we have great quality roaches for breeding. we plan on doing some shows and expos next year. i love it too i spend hours and hours out in the huts a day they facinate me


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Im not fascinated by my roaches there just a free sorce of food i breed.
I only keep 12 species but i will reduce the amount because most are not cut out for livefoods and are escape artists (pests). most climbers are.

The only pet type i keep is domino roach which are ok but i suppose the rare types would be alot better to look at like Hemithyrsocera lateralis.

I think turks are by far the best roach to replace crickets being bright red very active and same sort of size. Good luck with your colonys and if i come across something new i will let you know:thumb:


Back on topic because a few pepole keep asking about there setup im going to show you how to do it for adult rhinos beetles, flower beetles and stag bettles and larvae.
Once i make a video i will put it on you tube or my website:2thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

some more new care sheets going up soon on how to care for these beetles:thumb:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

more care sheets added to help keep these rarely kept beetle:no1:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

*Just some of the Beetles im breeding right now* 







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682 and weights 85KB.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682 and weights 59KB.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682 and weights 104KB.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682 and weights 111KB.
















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x682 and weights 98KB.


----------



## kie103 (Apr 5, 2012)

*wow!*

email me a sheet of what you have at [email protected]

if anyone knows of anyone selling beetles like these i am very interested please email me )


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

www.exotic-pet-shop.co.uk

I have loads which are ready at different times so let me know what your after and i can let you know when i will have them ready to sell:2thumb:


----------



## Moshikoyo (Mar 14, 2012)

What kind of prices? For instance first and third?....


----------



## kie103 (Apr 5, 2012)

ok erm i am after pic 3 and 4


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Adults are on a waiting list because some are not ready to sell and i have the prices here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...astes-hercules-hercules-megasoma-elephas.html and should have most of them ready to sell in 4-8 weeks as soon as there ready to come up and have eaten for 1-2 weeks:no1:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I now have much more i will put pictures up soon of some of the ones im breeding.
You can buy some of these in the classified section

Flower Beetles
Chelorhina Polyphemus adult female
Mecynorrhina torquata ugandensis Adult pair 
Mecynorrhina torquata immaculicollis Adult Pair 
megalorrhina harrisi Adult Pair 
Stag Beetles 
Phalacrognatus muelleri 
prosopocoilus Savagei Adult Pair 
Homodersus Gladiator Adult Pair 
Prosopocoilus abibatus RARE Adult Pair 
Prosopocoilus faber RARE Adult Pair 
Rhino Beetles
Dynastes hercules hercules


----------

